# Will beano keep my milk from being gassy?



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I really, really love beans and broccoli. I try to eat them in moderation but they make Joe gassy, especially at night. If I took beano when I ate these would they help from making him gassy? I will avoid them if I have to until the gas doe not bother him so much but I was just wondering if this was a viable alternative.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, I don't think it would hurt but I don't know that it would work, either.







Sorry, that's not a very helpful answer!


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

He'll get some of the beano enzymes through your milk - it worked for us when dd was getting horrible gas from things that I was eating until we could figure out what they were. You might not totally avoid gas, but it WILL reduce it


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Worth a shot then, thanks Weebitty!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

What about baby gas drops directly to the baby? Mylicon is very safe.

Darshani


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I give them to him and they help some but he is still umcomfortable.









I'm on day 2 without beans or broccoli and we have has no sign of our nightly tearfest. I really want a burrito though!


----------

